# Meldahl Conditions ????



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Just wondered what the river was looking like over that way? I assume the river is clearing out but I was curious how cleared out its getting?

Thanks


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

It looked pretty good last night 8/10/04. A couple more days it will really be nice.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks, I'm takin a couple guys out fishing Sat. and I was trying to decide between Meldahl or Tanners Creek.


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Carpn let me know how you guys do... Talked to Mulf the other day but he must be busy cause he never got back with me. We ought to get out before the end of summer!!


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

Talked to a friend that was at Meldahl on 8/11/04 Wednesday they were cleaning out the gates. He said that the drift was amazing where they were letting it out they had done all the gates and the area was unfishable Hope you read this in time.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

ZFish- What are you doing next week during the weekdays? Are you able to go at night at all? Mulf was talkin about goin down sat. but I guess he's still getting settled in at the new house.
ABU65- Thanks fore the heads up. I wasn't planning on going till Sat. If they got all the gates cleaned I would think the drift would be cleared out by Sat? What do you think since you sound like you fish that area alot?


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

planing a trip there sat to ill be in a blue and white bayliner


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll keep a lookout for you...I'll be in a 18 ft aluminum boat with a bunch of lights on the front...i think my buddy is gonna pull his boat down also. Its a 18 ft green jonboat(Nova I think) with lights on the front also.


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

I work nights now.. 430pm till 130 am so I doubt your out that late  But I will be home Sat about 5 or 6 ish and could be to the river by 7 ish?? If you need some company. Let me know either way but from the sounds of it Mulf said you guys were going out around 4 or 5. Got a nieces bday party. Family 1st  But Im game as soon as I get back..


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I was down there last weekend and it was very slow to say the least.


----------

